# Lining



## KaraRobinson (Oct 17, 2011)

I've had a hedgehog for a few months, and I've been using carefresh lining. I've seen some stuff about fleece lining though, and so I'm wondering, which one should I use?

And how does fleece lining work?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think just about everyone on here would say to use fleece over Carefresh. We really like fleece around here! :lol: The big advantage fleece has over Carefresh is the lack of dust. Carefresh is better than some beddings, I'm sure, but I use it at the pet store I work at it and I know there is still some dust. I usually sneeze at least once when I'm putting fresh stuff in animal cages. Hedgies have such sensitive noses that the dust can bother them, and if they like to burrow in the Carefresh, it can also dry their skin out.

Fleece is also really easy and simple if you want it to be! What I do is probably the simplest way. Go buy a fleece blanket from a store like Walmart, or buy a yard or two of fleece from a fabric store. Measure your cage bottom and cut the fleece to size. Voila, you have a cage liner!

There's other things you can do to make the liners more absorbent, softer, warmer, etc. A lot of people will do two layers of fleece and sew them together. Some also use different fabrics for one side, such as flannel, denim, or corduroy. You can also put something in between the top and bottom layers to help with absorbing, such as fabric diapers, quilt batting, etc. If you're not great at sewing or don't have a machine, there's several people on here that make and sell great fleece/fabric cage liners. The first that comes to mind is Nikki, but there's a few others too, if you check the For Sale section - viewforum.php?f=20


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

I vote fleece!!!!! :mrgreen: .... I use to do the carefresh bedding and switching to fleece was the best decision ever. I can not tell you how much easier it is to deal with..... Ya just throw it in the washer and voila lol I change/wash my liner once a week, sometimes 2 weeks but it depends on how messy your hedgie is. Mine keeps things pretty clean and even uses a potty pan. The smell he use to have is no longer there and its so much prettier cause there are sooooo many different designs to choose from...... so yeah I highly recommend fleece


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

fleece much easier and cleaner and doesn't get all over the carpet/floor. and i know some are against it, but i actually go the cheaper route and get most of mine at thrift stores (they are just getting peed and pooed on anyway and some cut up for them to dig around in so i'm not paying $6-10/yard sorry). as long as you're careful to check for strings and you wash them a few times in unscented laundry soap there shouldn't be any issues. you can cut them up into strips for them to dig into or sew them into different designs or whatever you want to make them your own. and a cup of vinegar in with the wash takes all urine and feces smell out of them so that's not even an issue if that is a concern to you.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Fleece!!!

Much easier to take care of. Amelia isn't a digger, so we put puppy training pads under the fleece to absorb liquids.


----------

